# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 886VA

## Geodim

Καλησπέρα στο πιο δυνατό φόρουμ δικτύων , 

έχω μια ερώτηση έπεσε στα χέρια μου το ρουτερ του τίτλου αξίζει για οικιακή χρήση vdsl; και αν ναι για το configuration ειναι δύσκολο ; 
συνδεσμολογία κτλ κτλ 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά

----------


## bxenos

VDSL over ISDN είναι αυτό.
Τι security licence έχει;
Εφόσον ρωτάς για το configuration, θα σου πω απλά... ναι θα σε δυσκολέψει  :Smile:

----------


## goldenaura

> Καλησπέρα στο πιο δυνατό φόρουμ δικτύων , 
> 
> έχω μια ερώτηση έπεσε στα χέρια μου το ρουτερ του τίτλου αξίζει για οικιακή χρήση vdsl; και αν ναι για το configuration ειναι δύσκολο ; 
> συνδεσμολογία κτλ κτλ 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά


https://community.cisco.com/t5/routi...e/td-p/1773529

Απλά πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις τα στοιχεία της γραμμής στο config.

----------

